# Self timer passion! Post 'em up!



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Something like 90% of the time I ride alone, and ride in some pretty scenic areas. A lot of times I'll see a great view and think "all that needs is for a rider to be in the picture". So, quite often, and with varied levels of success, this will involve rigging up the self timer and trying to catch an "action" shot, (opposed to standing and posing shot). Anybody else do this? Post them up! Any hints or ideas too.

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tried it once*

I tried it once, at the Grand Canyon. I recognize the North Umpqua trail in your second photo.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i've tried...









i currently suck at it....


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm a little embarassed to admit how many of these I've taken. I used to attempt it a lot but don't have the patience for it as much lately.

Here's a couple.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*best ive done in 10sec*

header from my blog


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Quietly backs away...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

stupid state of florida and our lack of breathtaking scenery


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, there is some great work there guys. I know about not having the patience to do it, why does it seem that the best/flowiest/sections of the trails are often where you want to take the shot? Or, more often, there isn't a suitable rock/tree/shrub to stick the camera on. 

Anyway, keep them coming!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

johnnyspoke said:


> Wow, there is some great work there guys. I know about not having the patience to do it, why does it seem that the best/flowiest/sections of the trails are often where you want to take the shot? Or, more often, there isn't a suitable rock/tree/shrub to stick the camera on.
> 
> Anyway, keep them coming!


I have been thinking of getting one of these: http://joby.com/gorillapod


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

Sometimes you get lucky;










A more recent one;


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

I dabble from time to time


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> I have been thinking of getting one of these: http://joby.com/gorillapod


Gorillapods rock, small, weigh only a few ounces and will attach to anything :thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Quietly backs away...


Come on scrub... show us some of your stuff. IIRC you've posted some pretty good Tim R shots in the past. Or are you ashamed to admit you've dabbled in this narcissistic behavior....:thumbsup:

ok..ok.. if you won't post one of your's, I will.
I _think_ this one was a timer shot. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Damn, i love the creativity on some of the self shot pics...got me wondering how they were done.

I've only attempted this once and i even did a report on it awhile back. Given that my point and shoot only has a 10 second buffer, needless to say it made things a little bit interesting.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

KRob said:


> Come on scrub... show us some of your stuff. IIRC you've posted some pretty good Tim R shots in the past. Or are you ashamed to admit you've dabbled in this narcissistic behavior....:thumbsup:
> 
> ok..ok.. if you won't post one of your's, I will.
> I _think_ this one was a timer shot. Pretty impressive.


Yes yes you are the master!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Some great photos here.

Pre-work dawn ride, the sun has just come up. I dont have any tips, just keep trying until you get a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

mikedeber said:


>


Awesome shot.


----------



## Eye of One Clothing. (Apr 2, 2011)

Good work guys, this has inspired me to try this forsure as i ride alone quite often aswell, the quality of some of those pics looks great, im assuming a little more than your average point and shoot?


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> Some great photos here.
> 
> Pre-work dawn ride, the sun has just come up. I dont have any tips, just keep trying until you get a good one :thumbsup:


Where is that?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Self timer action shots - a true test of your patience!


My camera takes up to 9 sequential shots with the self timer, even with that this one took me about a dozen attempts (and I'm still making a funny face  )

Another way to use the self timer:



Trail is in Townsville, Australia


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been thinking about this and have a few questions about equipment and setup for the photos.

Do most of you carry a Gorilla Pod (or similar)? Or, do you pack in a small tripod of some sort?

I've been looking for a camera that would take a succession of photos. Not just one photo after X number of seconds. Has anyone seen such a camera? There's a "Gorillacam" iPhone software (free) that can do this. But, I don't think the camera on my 3GS is really all that good. This might be a good option if I ever upgrade, though.

I do have a Cannon HD camcorder. I thought about bringing it along and capturing 1080p video. I could then look through the recording and extract any frames I thought were worthy. Has anyone done this?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a little Gorillapodesque tripod, only smaller. It serves its purpose adequately and is less bulky so it fits in my tailpack with all the rest of the stuff there. Not sure where it came from now, maybe Target?
It is difficult to get decently timed action shots, in this one, it looks like I might be about to get some air, but if you look closely, my left foot is on the ground!


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

marpilli said:


> I've been thinking about this and have a few questions about equipment and setup for the photos.
> 
> Do most of you carry a Gorilla Pod (or similar)? Or, do you pack in a small tripod of some sort?
> 
> ...


I've used a few different canon point and shoots. They all have had the option to set the delay on the self timer up to 30 seconds, and take up to 10 pictures (about 1 second apart) when the self timer goes off. I've used a gorilla pod, stacked rocks, etc to "mount" the camera:thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

johnnyspoke said:


> I've used a few different canon point and shoots. They all have had the option to set the delay on the self timer up to 30 seconds, and take up to 10 pictures (about 1 second apart) when the self timer goes off. I've used a gorilla pod, stacked rocks, etc to "mount" the camera:thumbsup:


Good information on the Canon cameras. I went googleing and found out about the CHDK project that can add features to the PowerShot series.

I'll start keeping an eye on craigslist and find a used compatible PowerShot to tinker with. Neat stuff!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

bridger said:


> Where is that?


Wagga Wagga, Australia :thumbsup:


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

hey i never thought of doing a self timer action shot. i must try this.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool thread, and good to see the aussies are doing their bit. lelebebbel are your trails up on the hill behind a university or something? I rode those trails once. Great tracks that have carved out of the hillside, and some ricketty bridges when I was there a long time ago...
(My pic for this thread is my avatar, cant find the original...)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm not very good at it.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ok, I'll play:




























Canon EOS Rebel Xsi that has a timer and will take multiple shots, very helpful with the self timer shots!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

rockerc said:


> ...but if you look closely, my left foot is on the ground!


Like it is 90% of the time you're out there on the trails?


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Those turned out pretty nice Screampint. My last point and shoot had a 2 shot, 10 sec/ 16 second timer. The first pic would always have me getting on the bike and the second pic would catch the tail end of my bike as I rode by. Pretty frustrating and time consuming, I think I lost patience with self-photography on the last try. I might try and dig up the 2 or 3 that didn't look horrible.


----------



## rjhajek (Aug 5, 2011)

Sick pix yall


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

Excellent shots! I'm going to have to try some.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I'm not very good at it.


Oh, believe me. We've all got a ton of those. One time I was trying to get a shot of me doing this steep roller at Gooseberry. There was a perfect rock for a tripod, the entrance was smooth so it wasn't difficult getting mounted and rolling, but danged it I could capture myself on the slope. I think I tried ten times without getting one shot with me even in the picture! D'Oh.

It can be frustrating.

Here's a few of my bloopers that I didn't delete.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Evil Patrick said:


> Like it is 90% of the time you're out there on the trails?


Only when I try and keep up with you oh evil one...


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I spend most of my time deleting pics like this:



















Some more that made the cut:


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is one I took with my GoPro.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

mikedeber said:


> I dabble from time to time


wow, i want to go there, great shot in an awesome looking place. I spot lots of lines in that bowl.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got a few, my camera has a 30 second timer delay then I can set it to take 10 pictures at about 1 second intervals. By having it snap 10 shots I get some good ones sometimes. Here's my best one (edited so you can see several of the images!)



And this one is less impressive.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Hud said:


> Cool thread, and good to see the aussies are doing their bit. lelebebbel are your trails up on the hill behind a university or something? I rode those trails once. Great tracks that have carved out of the hillside, and some ricketty bridges when I was there a long time ago...
> (My pic for this thread is my avatar, cant find the original...)


Douglas Trails behind the uni in Townsville :thumbsup:

small trail system, but some fun stuff being built there! I heard about the old wood bridges and stuff, that's all gone though.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

So things got a little crazy for a while and now we're into the short days and long nights, I've been trying to do self timer *night* shots with mixed success (lots of failures for a few keepers) Here's a few:

First with flash








"pose" shot








trying to trackstand








a little artsy?








What's everyone else been doing?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Love the ego posts.....


----------



## Stan1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet pics guys


----------



## Stan1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

Got to ride some of these places before I die man


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's my feeble attempt from a while back using a TZ5 with 10 second timer. Really frustrating! Impressed with the quality of the above pics!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*nother one*

took 10 takes to get this one


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I used to do a lot of them, but haven't take the time to do them in a while. Here's a few - some taken with my phone and all taken with a 10 second timer, one shot (challenging!).


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

From last winter.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh, I have lots of these! I have a Canon, which as mentioned makes it easy to set the delay, and take up to 10 sequential shots. That greatly improves the chances of getting a shot with myself where I want to be in the frame.

I use a mini telescopic tripod like this: mini tripod SYTR-033 products, buy mini tripod SYTR-033 products from alibaba.com

Here are some shots.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

icecreamjay said:


> I've got a few, my camera has a 30 second timer delay then I can set it to take 10 pictures at about 1 second intervals. By having it snap 10 shots I get some good ones sometimes. Here's my best one (edited so you can see several of the images!)
> 
> icecreamjay,
> That's a cool pic. How did you merge the pics? Photoshop, something simpler?
> ...


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, pretty cool shots. Lots of work, especially where the camera appears to be set far away. I certainly don't have the patience to try this, nor am I inclined to take our expensive camera out on the trail with me (my wife would kill me if I hurt it!). Maybe the cell phone camera would work?

Anyway, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

The best tool for this is a camera with a true time-lapse feature. That way you can have a short time between shots and it can shoot until the card is full, battery dies, or you stop it. Do your run/trick/whatever a bunch of times in a row, and you'll more than likely capture the shot you want.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone used their cell phone to capture 720p or 1080p video of an action and then just extract the frames they wanted? Or, does that end up looking like crud?


----------



## thomasbien (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are some great shots above. I'm using a Canon Elph and the configurable self timer. The images can be compiled into an animated .gif:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

marpilli said:


> Has anyone used their cell phone to capture 720p or 1080p video of an action and then just extract the frames they wanted? Or, does that end up looking like crud?


This is a screen cap from a GoPro video shot in 960-48. Don't know if phone quality would be similar?


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

thomasbien said:


> Those are some great shots above. I'm using a Canon Elph and the configurable self timer. The images can be compiled into an animated .gif:


That's cool, I'll have to try that. Any specific program recommendations?


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Lucky Shot*

Fruita


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> This is a screen cap from a GoPro video shot in 960-48. Don't know if phone quality would be similar?


You can get ok frames from GoPro footage, but it won't be nearly as good as a shot from a decent still camera, unfortunately. By the way, the GoPro does have a legit time-lapse feature (down to 1 shot every 1/2 sec) and the stills from that would be better than extracting frames from video. Also the new Hero2 has a 10 frames in 1 sec burst mode at 11mp which I look forward to trying with mine.


----------



## Riverbud (Dec 7, 2011)

thomasbien said:


> Those are some great shots above. I'm using a Canon Elph and the configurable self timer. The images can be compiled into an animated .gif:


It's sad that I can't do that with my 40D. Reminds me of Christmas when we gathered around for a family photo. We wanted everyone in the picture, we had my 40D and my nephews 5D and neither one of us could figure out how to activate the self timers. Probably 5K worth of cameras and lenses in the room, and my daughter stuck her iPhone next to them and got the only picture with everyone in it. I now know how to turn on the self timer, but it sure isn't intuitive. And the 40D can't do self timer bursts.

The only time I tried self timing on the trails I got a nice shot of me swinging my leg over the bike.


----------



## thomasbien (Aug 16, 2008)

johnnyspoke said:


> That's cool, I'll have to try that. Any specific program recommendations?


I'm not sure I want to call this a recommendation, but I'm using Adobe Image Ready that came with Photoshop 7. Yes, I'm still using Photoshop 7 from 2003, but it has always gotten the job done for me.

Google something like "how to create animated gif" and you can find some options. Looks like there are some web sites that create the gif files from your uploaded images. I've never tried this myself.


----------



## BookBoy (Jan 30, 2004)

Take 57 and 104.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have dabbled as well.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

My self timers

Indian Goldtrail 








Indian Goldtrail

Fronalpstock








Panoramatrail Froni

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I can dig up a few old ones. I gave up awhile ago.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

This is probably the best one I've done. Pretty good for a 10 second self timer, if you ask me.


----------



## farenj (Jan 6, 2010)

My modest contribution.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

tg said:


> Fruita


Nice. I took one a few years ago in the same spot, but I like yours better:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

This thread has really turned out better than I could have imagined with some really outstanding work by everyone. You are all an inspiration!

Here's one from earlier this year I didn't care for at first, but after I cropped it tighter I think it works:









Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a few from paradise canyon today*

kinna like the odd angles today


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Selftimers are merciless.









I use them for long exposures (this is 40 or 60sec) - not bikerelated, though, so just a link.

__
https://flic.kr/p/7


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a few from today*

west rim south of sand hollow in sw utah


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

That blue sky contrasting with the red/orange soil is awesome.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Watch out! Daves out explorin!


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

johnnyspoke said:


> Something like 90% of the time I ride alone, and ride in some pretty scenic areas. A lot of times I'll see a great view and think "all that needs is for a rider to be in the picture". So, quite often, and with varied levels of success, this will involve rigging up the self timer and trying to catch an "action" shot, (opposed to standing and posing shot). Anybody else do this? Post them up! Any hints or ideas too.
> 
> Here are a few of mine:
> View attachment 630518
> ...


----------



## Mini rock hound (Jan 31, 2010)

great pics everyone . never thought about tring that . guess i need to try it ... oh sorry this is tuffgrrl just relized i am not signed in it is the bf mini !!!!!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

I know I've posted the one before but not the others..............the last one was taken yesterday so.........

I've been riding the Pugs almost exclusively since my wife brought it home for me. It's been a riot!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Ska said:


> I know I've posted the one before but not the others..............the last one was taken yesterday so.........
> 
> I've been riding the Pugs almost exclusively since my wife brought it home for me. It's been a riot!


Luv the jump shot!


----------



## ArkansasOutside (Mar 26, 2010)

Fossil Flats Trail, Devil's Den State Park, Arkansas Spring 2011. Self-Timer, Camera on a rock, got it in one shot.


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

couple weeks ago.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Hauled the DSLR and tripod up a 3hr gruel, then only took 4 pictures. I can feel the weight of my pack that day just looking at them...

Here's one


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_1207intervale-lights2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

not self timer, but wireless trigger, on a 2 second delay.
tricky to get exposure, ride speed, etc, right.


IMG_1204intervale-lights2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## BC (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's a couple. The first one was a real trick, in that I only had 10 seconds to scramble through the brush, hop on my bike, and ride a "1st time" feature, and not crash .


----------



## zandern (Jun 7, 2007)

*love this thread - so many killer shots!*

A while back i hoofed a bunch of gear out to the local trail and tried doing some self timer shots. Whole set is here: Tapeworm - a set on Flickr


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

it would be alot easier if we use a camera remote control, no?


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I snagged this one on fifth water trail, It seems like I have less and less time when I get out on the trail, self timers are great, they capture better moments than if someone was actually there taking the picture!

IMG_1117 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Just started messing around with my new camera (an Olympus E-PM1) and self-timer shots. Here is one from today in Ute Valley Park


Ute Valley drop by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

I´ve got two:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Some old shots. Lately I find myself in too much of a hurry to ride (or run or whatever) and get back home, strange how kids change things eh?

Hoping to get some looong rides in this summer and take more time to relax and take pictures and just have fun.


----------



## Jajm1213 (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome shots. My contribution:


----------



## Robo SD (Aug 22, 2007)

With so many solo rides, I realized about 10 years ago how many of the trails I had no record of, and even no record of what my bike was or the garish out-of-style bike clothing, etc., so I dove into the self-timed shots. It's a lot easier now with digital cameras, that's for sure. I still need to film a movie and grab a screen shot for air shots, but with HD video it's not too bad. Some results:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

That last one ^^^ is a really great shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

OO7 said:


> That last one ^^^ is a really great shot. Nicely done.


ditto!


----------



## matt_19 (Jan 31, 2011)

Boot said:


> I´ve got two:


They're awesome shots. Great photography! :thumbsup:


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

couple of me shot with the GoPro...


----------



## Medic1202 (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing pics guys!! A how to on this would be great !!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Medic1202 said:


> Amazing pics guys!! A how to on this would be great !!


welcome to the forums

1. Find a cool feature that you would look like a BAU5 riding on 
2. Set camera to 10-30 second timer (5 shots to hopefully get one that has you in frame)
3. Run back to bike.
4. Ride past camera
5. Check results on camera.
6. Repeat 2-5 until you get one you like (might take many attempts!)


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, there is really some excellent work here from all you guys (and girls?). Made a quick trip down south and got a couple shots, one at Little Creek and the other at Paradise Canyon:

Little Creek self timer shot:









Paradise canyon frame capture from Gopro:


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

cell shot , sitting in frame post ride .


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

Southern NJ


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Good times in the snow today...


Good times! by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

A little whimsy from this past weekend.....


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Here are some of mine near Mexico city!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

nicoswit said:


> Here are some of mine near Mexico city!


really nice black and white!


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

*My contribution*

I tried out a couple self timer shots on a ride in Chamonix in 2009. I don't typically take the time to setup for these types of shots, when a quick point and shoot of my bike and the scenery suffices for me to remember where I've been.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, I decided I would try out the self timer function on my (cheap) camera out on my ride today. It only took like 10 seconds to figure out.














































So there's my first attempts. I'm not very good with a camera in the first place, but I'll probably try my hand at this some more as time goes along.


----------



## bikeisgood (Jan 16, 2012)

My first self timer pictures. This is from a trip down to St George, Utah over the long weekend. Sure was nice to get out of the snow and cold and go somewhere warm.

*Zen trail:*



















*Church Rocks trail:*


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

trail snaps by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

bmike, could you tell me more about the sensor that trigger ur camera??


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

memi said:


> bmike, could you tell me more about the sensor that trigger ur camera??


its a 'vello' wireless trigger:


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Picked up from B&H for ~$35? (I needed a trigger for tripod shots anyway (work), so spent some more on the radio trigger)

Vello FreeWave Wireless Remote Shutter Release RW-C1 B&H Photo

They have different versions depending on the camera make.
Can be set to single shot (bulb if your camera can do it), 2 second delay (handy!), and continuous shooting. The receiver also can be used as a wired trigger - handy for tripod shots.

Does not need to sit in the hot shoe... I often strap it to the tripod, or let it dangle. 
Decent range too...


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Links broken


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hittin' the burm.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

From today. My friend on his '12 Stumpy


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Gopro shot


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Today-Northshore Grapevine, Texas*


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*A few from yesterday*

Timing isn'y easy..but what the heck it's more exercise to get them right.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

My attempt using the iPhone4 in less-than great lighting conditions.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

some nice places people ride here


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Chest cam shot


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

4x4runner said:


> stupid state of florida and our lack of breathtaking scenery


+1 Unless you like saw palms..


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*A few at a new trail in hurricane*

a short 4 miles but a good little workout


----------



## Kid_Ville (Mar 8, 2012)

This makes me wanna wake up extra early and go riding before work!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

One from this morning...


----------



## frontier2k1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Boot said:


> I´ve got two:


How was this picture taken, with a gopro? If so, how'd you end up getting a long exposure shot? I've used my gopro a bunch with pictures and haven't been able to create anything like this. Cool picture!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

fatbike by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Blue skies on the Falcon Trail


Falcon Trail by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

only one i have that's not a pose. yellow river in atlanta.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, a Gorillapod is next on my list for my new D90. It has a fairly good self timer function @ 2, 5, 10, 20 seconds and 1-9 shots at 1-3 FPS. Too bad it wont do its max 4.5 FPS on the timer, or do more shots (it has a 21 shot buffer, and writes to the card at the same time, so with a fast card, 3 FPS is doable for many more shots).

Also can't wait to get a wide lens so I can put the camera right beside the trail! I'm drooling over the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8. Mmm, wide and fast, just how I like it!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

baker said:


> Blue skies on the Falcon Trail
> 
> 
> Falcon Trail by bbaker22, on Flickr


Great shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Ska said:


> Great shot! :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a few from after work*

such a lovely evening


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Gold Canyon, Az. 
3/14/12
Gila Monster trail
Superstition mountains in the distance


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I've figured out a winning combination for the iPhone.

Treefrog GrippIt Tripod (to grip the phone hold it against a surface - tree in this case)

CameraSharp app - Set it for continuous shooting, no delay between shots, and turned on a 99 start second timer. Set the stopwatch on my bike computer and headed down the hill. Once I knew it was snapping photos, take on the climb.

Here are a few (reduced size) shots.

































I used Picasa to batch reduce the size of the photos. I then used ImageMagick to combine the photos into an animated gif. Upload the gif to tinypic.com and here's the result.










Smaller version:










Cool stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^ Awesome!!


----------



## MrBlinn (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I started trying this lately - inspired by this thread. I use a Sony Cybershot 12.1 with a 10 sec delay. I've got a ton of shots where I am not in the frame or I'm just mounting the bike or other sh!tty attempts. So, this one (below) I was just happy to be in the frame. Riding at Bigelow Hollow in Union, CT. In the pic, I am actually north of the border in MA.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*10 secs really isn't enough time but here's a few from the last few*

weeks...

Its a fun challenge though


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Moab:









Cortez Colorado:









Durango, Colorado:










Albuquerque:










Durango:


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

On Zen yesterday.....


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

The spring is finally here!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

MrBlinn said:


>


This one is fantastic! Well done.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

messing around with self timer in my shop doing bunnyhops. I can get 3ft bangers all day on mtb but very hard to capture with a timer lol


----------



## zandern (Jun 7, 2007)

I wish i could do a hop like that... clean looking bike, btw!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm having a lot of fun messing around with the self timer and cobbling together animated gifs.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Pacifica, CA - Boyscout trail...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

jhazard said:


> Pacifica, CA - Boyscout trail...


great shot!


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

very nice work. keep 'em coming. once my shoulder heals, i'll add to this very entertaining thread!


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

BBT/LasVegas


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are a few of mine:

Fruita, CO

Coming off of Prime Cut









Joe's Ridge









Coming down Zippity


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

marpilli said:


> I think I've figured out a winning combination for the iPhone.
> 
> Treefrog GrippIt Tripod (to grip the phone hold it against a surface - tree in this case)
> 
> ...


Marpilli, wouldn't it be easier to just shoot video then use a app to isolate a single shot? Or do you get better quality in your pics that way?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

ImaFred said:


> Marpilli, wouldn't it be easier to just shoot video then use a app to isolate a single shot? Or do you get better quality in your pics that way?


I wondered about that. I think (on the iPhone 4) that a photo is taken at a higher resolution than a 720p video frame. But, I'll give it a try sometime in the next week or two and we'll see. 

Honestly, the app isn't much trouble and neither is the free program that stitches them into a gif. I'd still be using the grippit tripod in either situation.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

ImaFred said:


> Marpilli, wouldn't it be easier to just shoot video then use a app to isolate a single shot? Or do you get better quality in your pics that way?


It can be done. The below picture is one I grabbed off a video from Joe's Ridge in Fruita.










The catch is since I was shooting in 720p widescreen, you get that black bar on the top and bottom. At a minimum, it isn't too bad a picture but I would think that a regular picture would still turn out better.

Of course, I think the Nikon J1 can actually pop pictures while doing videos which would be pretty neat to see if anyone has one of those could post a pic from such capability.

This is just a raw opinion of course.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Doesnt the iPhone shoot video in HD? So the scene captures should be clean....


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

ImaFred said:


> Doesnt the iPhone shoot video in HD? So the scene captures should be clean....


The iPhone 4 shoots ideo at 720p (1280×720). According to the Google, the iPhone 4 camera shoots at 2592x1936. Camera shots would give me a bit better resolution.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

marpilli said:


> The iPhone 4 shoots ideo at 720p (1280×720). According to the Google, the iPhone 4 camera shoots at 2592x1936. Camera shots would give me a bit better resolution.


yeah your right, I wonder how shutter speed affects it- vid vs. cam?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

ImaFred said:


> yeah your right, I wonder how shutter speed affects it- vid vs. cam?


Dont know... I'll try it out sometime in the next week or two.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a couple more from the Magnificent 7 in Moab:

Playing it safe:









And not so safe on a small natural bridge (not too sketchy though)


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*my selftimers*

naetschen trail

Down the trail


same place - other view

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

The latest one!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Alien Run Trail, NM:


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Since I was riding in such a beautiful/great place, but with nobody to snap pix of, I played with my self timer. Here's a couple that turned out nice.



















Rock Oven trail, Penticton, B.C.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

ImaFred said:


> yeah your right, I wonder how shutter speed affects it- vid vs. cam?


I know this is old, but I thought I'd weigh in.

So, it's almost always the case with digital cameras that are designed for still photos, but which can also take video, that still images will look loads better than a frame from the video.

Photos are almost always recorded at a higher resolution than the video. This is primarily due to image/video processing requirements, and also image sensor technology. If you have to process raw data 30 or even 60 times per second, it's generally going to need to be a much lower resolution (amount of data) than what the camera can process maybe 5 times per second (still images).

Some cameras deinterpolate the full area of the image sensor to produce video. Some, like the iPhone 4, use a cropped area of the sensor corresponding to the resolution it captures video at. This is why video on the iPhone 4 seems "zoomed in" compared to the still photos.

Some cameras, such as offerings from Sony, can deinterpolate from different size areas, from full sensor size to full crop. This allows a "digital zoom" that still has the same actual resolution (and image quality) at each zoom level. This way you can use a fast or pancake prime lens with the utility of a zoom lens. However, the zoom action is instant instead of smooth like with an actual zoom lens.

Still frames from video often look even worse than the video itself because of how video is compressed. It's generally compressed with higher compression ratios than still images, and modern video compression (MPEG-4) does not compress each frame individually. Rather, data from subsequent frames can be compressed together to allow higher compression ratios. Our own vision also makes moving images look clearer than single frames.

Cameras are getting there, though. Just wait a few years.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, not an action photo, but I like it all the same


----------



## thekrow4jc (Apr 2, 2006)

johnnyspoke said:


> Ok, not an action photo, but I like it all the same
> 
> View attachment 720731


resting is an action shot! I like your thinking.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a few this evening*

yay for the 10 second dash!


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Griespass*

Selftimer










Griespass, lake and Glacier

Same Tour more Fotos

cu M10B
www.Trail.ch


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Fall is in the air!


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, here's another one. Who else has been taking advantage of the great fall colors?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Bump*

I figured this thread could use a bump and since I actually managed to catch myself in the frame for a change...here ya go...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A couple of recent photos on different days and different bikes, but in the same spot.
I should get better about checking the lens for smudges before taking pix.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Great shot! ...and thanks for the bump.

Here's one from a few weeks ago:


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

One from the summer, took me about 4 tries before I managed to get myself on the bridge where I wanted.










And a sequence shot from the fall.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

These are awesome! I just started giving this a try this year. It seems that the only time I find myself in any kind of shot is when I'm riding solo and set up my camera on a mini tripod. When I'm on a group ride, no one wants to stop to snap some pics. I've posted these in other threads before I knew about this one.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice! gotta love fall colors.

Here's one more from a recent trip to Moab on the new 7-up trail:


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Made a little trip to Vegas, found the rubber ducky tree....


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Robo SD said:


> With so many solo rides, I realized about 10 years ago how many of the trails I had no record of, and even no record of what my bike was or the garish out-of-style bike clothing, etc., so I dove into the self-timed shots. It's a lot easier now with digital cameras, that's for sure. I still need to film a movie and grab a screen shot for air shots, but with HD video it's not too bad. Some results:


Aloha, hey, that looks like top by Mokuleia looking out over Kaena Point. Awesome pic! Brings back so many memories of rides I've had out on that side. Oh, wait, something's not right. Too much sand there. Trying to place that location...............


----------



## Robo SD (Aug 22, 2007)

Aloha gmats. That shot was at the end of Polihale Ridge on Kaua'i, looking down at Polihale Beach. Started the ride up by Waimea Canyon. Might be heading back there this year if all goes well.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah, yes, that is right. Makes sense. Recognize it now. We're thinking of headed out to Kaua'i later this year as well. We as in I and a number of my friends from CA. They'll be here on the Big Island for a week and we're thinking of headed out to there.


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

I recommend the bigger version:

All sizes | Last days of the never ending summer | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^Nice!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Albuquerque, NM... (yep!)


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

More ABQ...


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Tiger Mountain Washington, last weekend


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

jhazard said:


> More ABQ...


Wow, I love that!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

jhazard said:


> More ABQ...


Saw this shot in the "one line, one pic" thread- had no idea it was a self-timer! nice.


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Trying a few things with the auto-timer @ The Budeler Bergen. (NL)
No fancy things on the camera. Just a 10 second timer with one shot availeble.


















(and no, i'm not driving through the heather  it's a double track)
Well, i need more practice. That's fact.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Humber River, near Bolton, Ontario. 3 of us posing


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Location: Rothorn Ritzengrat Zermatt

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Timercam app and gorilla pod


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

This was with a delayed time, then one shot per sec for 7 seconds. Even with that, its tricky. At one frame/sec, I got some with me on the flat at the top and again at the bottom. And running up the hill to grab the bike, while counting the delay seconds in my head was a bit haphazard. This was my first DH trip - to Angel Fire.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, I am feeling pretty humble with all the great submissions. Here's a couple I've done now that fall is upon us.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

johnnyspoke said:


> Wow, I am feeling pretty humble with all the great submissions. Here's a couple I've done now that fall is upon us.
> 
> View attachment 840151


This one is particularly great. Subtle and shows the solitude!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Using a Sony Cyber-shot w/a 10 second delay makes for a "fast-dash". Further, I am resting my camera on a rock (or stump). So, it is rare to gather up the camera and find myself in the frame. Today was an unusual day to get 2 in 1 ride...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

huffster said:


> Using a Sony Cyber-shot w/a 10 second delay makes for a "fast-dash". Further, I am resting my camera on a rock (or stump). So, it is rare to gather up the camera and find myself in the frame. Today was an unusual day to get 2 in 1 ride...


Does your camera have a burst mode? If so, see if you can combine it with the 10 sec delay. Some cameras do that, makes it a lot easier!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

evdog said:


> Does your camera have a burst mode? If so, see if you can combine it with the 10 sec delay. Some cameras do that, makes it a lot easier!


Great tip! I just tried that combo here in the house and it will take 10 shots, effectively turning my 10 sec delay into about 20. I'll have to play with that! Thanks.

I'd +rep ya :thumbsup: but I guess I'm not spreading the love enough. Not that it matters anyway.


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Good thread that went dormant. Here's a recent self-timer photo.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Wildstrubel SAC to Rawilpass*


Wildstrubel SAC to Rawilpass
Pic of the Plaine Morte Tour

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

When the dude said, "Yodabomb," I thought he was giving me a compliment.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> stupid state of florida and our lack of breathtaking scenery


But we have breath taking humidity


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for reviving this thread! Here's a few more recent ones I've done.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Couple of mine :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Goldsee trail*

Stilfserjoch / Italy

Goldseetrail Stilfserjoch

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Adventeurs (Jan 20, 2016)

*Wow*

I just went through this thread and I'm inspired to take some biking selfies this year! Pretty awesome shots! 
Here are a few of mine from Idaho.


























I guess I need to take some shots riding towards the camera


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Pizzo Leone*


Pizzo Leone / Tessin

cu m10bb
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Do frame grabs count in this thread?







(that lousy piece of grass went unnoticed until _after_)

-F


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*In the cliffs of Zermatt*


Zermatt > selftimer

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Playin


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> View attachment 1043966


I recognize that perch.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Val d'Uina*


From Italy to Switzerland Val d'Uina

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Fleas said:


> Do frame grabs count in this thread?


I've decided that's the only way to go. Trying to set up an "action shot" is too time-consuming, especially when neither my riding or the scenery here are anything to write home about.







Need to start filming in HD if going for frame grabs, though. My low quality vids make for fuzzy stills.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Screen grab selfie from this week. Low light and motion made for blurry rider.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Playing around with tripod location.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't believe I've never seen this thread till now. You guys have some awesome pics!

Here's a few of mine that were taken by my GoPro.

Local pumptrack / dirt jumps.









Scoping lines. I was actually making sure the GoPro was in a good spot, but the pic came out cool.









My crash riding my BMX today.









There are more in my Instagram account, see below.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Goescheneralp*

Self Timer

Tour Goescheneralp


Goescheneralp


Downhill

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Buffalo Creek and others


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Buffalo Creek


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Furkapass*

Tour Furkapass - Bidmer

Rhone-glacier

n10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Griespass Switzerland*

selftimer

Griespass

m10b


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, blast from the past! Still doing this. How many others out there?


----------

